# Jazz ensemble BEST Virtual instruments



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everybody,

i thank you in advance for the help. I would like to ask you about this issue:

*Which are the best virtual instruments for a convincing JAZZ ENSEMBLE?*

I have researched a little and would start with some suggestions:

*Upright Bass*
AkousKontr http://acousticsamples.net/
The Upright http://acousticsamples.net/
CoreBass™ Pear https://www.orangetreesamples.com
Trilian https://www.spectrasonics.net
Acoustic Bass Premier 2 http://www.premiersoundfactory.com/
Dynamic Acoustic Bass http://sonivoxmi.com/
Upright Bass - Vienna Symphonic Library https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Plucked_Instruments/Upright_Bass
Chris Hein Bass http://www.chrishein.net/>
Straight Ahead! Bass http://straightaheadsamples.com/
Back Beat Bass http://www.artvista.net/
*
Piano*
Piano in Blue 2 https://cinesamples.com
Reason Pianos https://www.propellerheads.se/
Alicia's Keys http://www.native-instruments.com/
Evolution Rosewood Grand https://www.orangetreesamples.com
Quantum Leap Pianos http://www.soundsonline.com/Pianos
Art Vista Grand Piano 3 http://www.artvista.net/vgp3.html
*
Drums*
Superior Drummer 2.0 (Roots SDX – Brushes, Rods & Mallets) https://www.toontrack.com/product/roots-sdx-brushes-rods-mallets/
Superior Drummer 2.0 (Roots SDX – Sticks) http://www.toontrack.com/>
Straight Ahead! Jazz Drums http://straightaheadsamples.com/
Contemporary Vintage Drums http://www.chocolateaudio.com/
Jazz-Latin Drum Loops http://www.drumsondemand.com/
Martin France Kit from Rattly & Raw http://www.rattlyandraw.com/
Modern Jazz Brushes & Sticks http://www.xlnaudio.com/
Vienna Jazz Drums https://www.vsl.co.at

*Jazz Drums MIDI Libraries*
EZ Drummer http://www.toontrack.com/
Studio Drummer http://www.native-instruments.com/

*Brass*
Straight Ahead! Jazz Horns http://straightaheadsamples.com/sa-jazz-horns/
Session Horns Pro http://www.native-instruments.com/
The Trumpet3, The Trombone3, Mr. Sax A., T., B. http://www.samplemodeling.com/
Quantum Leap Brass http://www.soundsonline.com/
Model Brass http://xtant-audio.com/
Chris Hein - Brass http://www.chrishein.net/
Sample Modeling The Trumpet 3 http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/products_trumpet.php
Sample Modeling The Trombone 3 http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/products_trombone.php
Sample Modeling The Sax Brothers http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/products_saxes.php
Sample Modeling The Saxophones http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/swam_saxophones.php
*
Vibraphone/Marimba*
Pure Jazz Vibes https://www.orangetreesamples.com
Paradise Marimba https://www.orangetreesamples.com
Frank Ricotti Marimba http://www.spitfireaudio.com/
Grand Marimba http://www.soniccouture.com/
Vibraphone http://www.soniccouture.com/
Art Vista Cool Vibes http://www.artvista.net/cool_vibes.html
*
Woodwind (Flute, Clarinet)*
Passion Flute https://www.orangetreesamples.com
Jazz Flute http://www.warpivmusic.com/
Jazz Clarinet http://www.warpivmusic.com/
Voices/Vocals/Choirs
Realivox The Ladies http://realitone.com/
*
E.Guitar*
Archtop: Hollowbody Electric Guitar http://impactsoundworks.com/
Omnisphere (WHICH PATCHS?) https://www.spectrasonics.net
*
Electric Bass*
Iconic Bass Jaco https://www.orangetreesamples.com
Trilian https://www.spectrasonics.net
Modern Bass http://www.ilyaefimov.com/
*
Electric Piano*
Waves Electric 88 Piano http://www.waves.com/plugins/electric-88-piano
EP73 Deconstructed http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/24-vintage/g36-ep73-deconstructed/
Broken Wurli http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/24-vintage/g31-broken-wurli/

*Organs*
VB3 The Ultimate Virtual Tonewheel Organ http://www.genuinesoundware.com/

*Bundles*
Swing! https://www.projectsam.com
Fable Sounds Broadway Big Band http://www.fablesounds.com/
Warp IV - Hollywood Studio Brass & Woodwind Collection http://www.warpivmusic.com/


----------



## Øivind (Jan 14, 2016)

I have not tried it but from the videos and tracks, ProjectSAM Swing! might be a handy one. https://www.projectsam.com/Products/Swing/1449


----------



## autopilot (Jan 14, 2016)

SAM Swing is OK .... My 2c.... 

Broadway Big Band for Winds and Brass in conjunction with Samplemodelling is best. 

Acoustic Bass Premier is outstanding. 

Drums on Demand for Jazz Loops (volume 6 is just indispensable)


----------



## re-peat (Jan 14, 2016)

Mundano,

Personal opnion of course, but for bass: the PremierSoundfactory one (it has no serious competition, I find). For drums: don't overlook the excellent *http://straightaheadsamples.com/shop-2/sa-jazz-drums/ (Straight Ahead Jazz Drums)* (sticks & brushes). Or the splendid *Vintage Drums* from Chocolate Audio. Or the *http://www.rattlyandraw.com/martin-france-drums.html (Martin France Kit)* from Rattly & Raw.
Piano's: any decent sampled one (and there's at least a dozen or so by now) should do. Try to get, at least, two or three though. Impressionistic Bill Evans-y playing needs a different (sampled) piano than crisp and snappy Chick Corea-like playing.

Also remember, and I hope this doesn't come across as patronizing, that when doing jazz with virtual insturments, the way you play (and program) your instruments will be much more of a contributing factor to the quality and believability of the results than the identity of the libraries which you happen to use.

_


----------



## Vin (Jan 14, 2016)

I agree with re-peat regarding drums and bass.

When it comes to piano, _Piano in Blue_ blows away every other piano currently available in my opinion.

http://www.samplemodeling.com/en/products.php (Sample Modelling) would be my first choice for brass.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

thx for answering! i will look forward to maintaining a musical and tech equilibrium in the sense of the character of the musical piece. Will throw a look to the libraries you propose! thx


----------



## Saxer (Jan 14, 2016)

My favourites for jazz drums are the Addictive Drums Jazz Sticks and Jazz Brushes extensions and VSL Jazz Drums. VSL has this fabulous swiped brushed snare with accent that makes Tfffffffff while all other libraries have only hhfffffffffffhh. Very useful but the set is complicated to use... either in Vienna Ensemble or on separated tracks for each drum instrument of the set (as the vienna sample player isn't made for drums). Meanwhile it's better in LogicX with track stacks to have the whole kit on one major track.


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 14, 2016)

One more for your Bass list: http://straightaheadsamples.com/shop-2/straight-ahead-bass/ - I picked this up in the Black Friday sales, it's really lovely and easy to use/edit articulations etc. It was a toss up between this and the Premiersoundfactory version. Very close call. 

+1 for Piano in Blue. It oozes Jazz (especially in Tape or 'mono' mode). You can almost hear Bill Evans (definitely not when I'm playing it though )


----------



## re-peat (Jan 14, 2016)

Jaybee said:


> Very close call.


Mmm ... Perhaps. But I prefer the Premier.

Here's a *side-by side* with the Premier (first) and the StraightAhead (answering). And this is a bit of *walking Premier*, and here's that *same walk with the StraightAhead*. 
To my ears, the Premier turns in the stronger performances.


_


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jan 14, 2016)

Premier Soundfactory bass is my favorite. I also have the Straight Ahead Bass and Back Beat Bass from Art Vista, and they also both get used as well, depending on the type of mix and the density of the arrangement. 

The Roots SDXs are amazing, I highly recommend those. 

Broadway Big Band or Broadway Lites, paired with Sample Modeling is the strongest for jazz horns at the moment.

For pianos, there are a number of great options out there. The Steinway in EastWest's piano collection tends to be my go to unless I want something less pristine.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 14, 2016)

If you're trying to do contemporary jazz a la Stefon Harris, Joshua Redman Elastic Band etc. then Superior Drummers 'Roots' (sticks) is excellent.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 14, 2016)

My new brass library has a lot of mutes suitable for jazz music: http://xtant-audio.com/product/model-brass/


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 14, 2016)

re-peat said:


> Mmm ... Perhaps. But I prefer the Premier.
> 
> To my ears, the Premier turns in the stronger performances.
> 
> _



Very good comparison. Side by side, same phrase & naked it does have the edge for sure. I'm not sure you'd hear such a difference in a busy mix. I think the price difference between the two was greater due to BF discounts at SA and (as a new entrant to the VI world) I was trying to make the budget stretch as far as it could. The SA also looked easier to use (perhaps my perceptions were wrong - I was weighing up the pro's and con's of many libraries I needed to add at the time!).


----------



## rgarber (Jan 14, 2016)

Fun topic for me! Maybe I approach the virtual jazz band concept different than others? I've been doing this since the late 1990's and back then, and forward some years, there was an issue of using the same library would result in the work sounding like an organ. So I came up with a concept where I think of the library as filling chairs. You'll see what I mean shortly. I also think of jazz as "textures in sound." As a player I listen for different tambre depending on the make of the horn and the instrumentalist playing it and how that will effect the overall texture of the song and the genre. So for instance I'll want this guy (library that is...) over the another library just because of the instrument's tone. But on another song the chairs might be juxtapositioned. OR in some instances I'll use a different piano over another especially in combo work. Another issue is since I'm a sax player and not a piano player is how easily I can adapt a library to my limitation, that effects what libraries I use too. 

So...

My band is always evolving, but for now, I am content using Warp IV as my leads, Chris Hein's libraries as my 2nd chairs. I use a mix of Warp IV and Sample Modeling for solos. 

I have a number of other libraries I have purchased but haven't had time yet to spice up the mix like BBB (full), Straight Ahead's new big band library, but I do use Session Pro Horns on rock-jazz/jazz-rock stuff.

Piano and guitar is more diversified depending on the genre of jazz. If it's jazz combo then I'll use one over the other. There are so many good libraries of these I think you can go wrong or do what I do, purchase 'em all! Well, what can be afforded of course.

Bass - For electric I like Efimov's Modern Bass the best and for upright I use Straight Ahead's.

Drums - Addictive Drums 2


----------



## KEnK (Jan 14, 2016)

Surprised more people aren't into Trilian
Curious if anyone finds it to be "over processed" for an acoustic bass.

I always turn the amp models, compressor, eq, etc off and go from there

Thoughts?

k


----------



## rgarber (Jan 14, 2016)

KEnK said:


> Surprised more people aren't into Trilian
> Curious if anyone finds it to be "over processed" for an acoustic bass.
> 
> I always turn the amp models, compressor, eq, etc off and go from there
> ...



If you go back a ways or do a search on Trillian there's a thread that came up about the different basses and from the responses in that thread it sure sounded like Trillian was the heavy favorite. Straight Ahead was also heavily favored and it's more affordable.


----------



## Orchestrata (Jan 14, 2016)

Great topic and info - I've been looking for a thread exactly like this. Thanks!


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks all for your advices, i am not strictly a jazz player or jazz composer, but the last years i have been playing jazz and now have to arrange a Big Band Song (Ballad) for a low budget project. I appreciate the information thrown here and will look forward to build my set within my possibilities... Thanks


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

re-peat said:


> Mmm ... Perhaps. But I prefer the Premier.
> 
> Here's a *side-by side* with the Premier (first) and the StraightAhead (answering). And this is a bit of *walking Premier*, and here's that *same walk with the StraightAhead*.
> To my ears, the Premier turns in the stronger performances.
> ...



it is my impression that the StraightAhead was recorded with Room Ambience, and the Premier dry? The StraighAhead fills the space but is brighter, the Premier sounds to me fatter/mellow.. but drier. Great tests re-peat! thx


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

d.healey said:


> My new brass library has a lot of mutes suitable for jazz music: http://xtant-audio.com/product/model-brass/



Nice library! Congrats!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 14, 2016)

KEnK said:


> Surprised more people aren't into Trilian
> Curious if anyone finds it to be "over processed" for an acoustic bass.
> 
> I always turn the amp models, compressor, eq, etc off and go from there
> ...


Trillian is great and has so much in it, but the Premier is a little more real sounding for acoustic bass, I believe the 96k samples have a bit more clarity and edge to them, and the three mics gives you tonal choices. I built a kontakt interface for it just to be able to combine the mics and add a little room verb, worked out great...

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/psf-acoustic-bass-premier-2-gui.50343/

But for electric bass I still turn to Trilian, and Chocalate audio. Though I need to try Premier there too. I'm just thankful there are so many choices.


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 14, 2016)

We have a few other libraries that work great for jazz (other than our CoreBass Pear upright bass sample library, which you mentioned) for your list:

Pure Jazz Vibes - jazz vibraphone sample library
Paradise Marimba - great for both jazz and big band / orchestral
Passion Flute - jazz/rock flute sample library worthy of Ron Burgundy himself
Iconic Bass Jaco - for that jazz/funk/fusion fretless bass tone
Evolution Rosewood Grand - a pure, modern studio piano tone


----------



## rgarber (Jan 14, 2016)

I have all those except the Marimba and the Grand. Passion Flute is awesome! Here it is featured in Restless Nights  

and solo in For All Sin I Died (solo starts at 1:08)  Passion Flute is a blast of fun to work with. Very reasonably priced I might add. The song I used Vibes the folk listening to it thought it passed for real (cause they didn't know it was sampled).


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 14, 2016)

Chris Hein Pro is a great library. I dont use the trumpets as I record them myself. The saxes are very flexible. There is a quackiness to the tone that I dont like, but nothing EQ cant fix. Aside from that they are great. Ive got a couple of big band things I want to do, so I might have to revisit the trombones in this to go alongside SM Trombonee. 

Im also going to throw QL Brass in there as well. The effects such as shakes, falls etc still stand up very well. 

I like the tone of the Broadway Lites Alto sax a lot. The tenor sax has a lovely warmth to it. The trombone has a 1920s roughness to it as well.

I like the Bechstein Piano from QL Pianos as well.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

X-Bassist said:


> Trillian is great and has so much in it, but the Premier is a little more real sounding for acoustic bass, I believe the 96k samples have a bit more clarity and edge to them, and the three mics gives you tonal choices. I built a kontakt interface for it just to be able to combine the mics and add a little room verb, worked out great...
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/psf-acoustic-bass-premier-2-gui.50343/
> 
> But for electric bass I still turn to Trilian, and Chocalate audio. Though I need to try Premier there too. I'm just thankful there are so many choices.



wow, nice GUI!


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

gregjazz said:


> We have a few other libraries that work great for jazz (other than our CoreBass Pear upright bass sample library, which you mentioned) for your list:
> 
> Pure Jazz Vibes - jazz vibraphone sample library
> Paradise Marimba - great for both jazz and big band / orchestral
> ...



Very nice Vibraphone, thats worth to edit the thread with mallets, woodwinds, electric bass (for jazz)!!!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jan 14, 2016)

Mundano said:


> wow, nice GUI!



Thanks! PM me with your email if you own the samples and would like a free copy.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 14, 2016)

so guys! i have edited the thread and added all the stuff you recommend so far. If i am still missing something i would gladly correct it. I've done that to have an overview of the libraries one may need for any jazzy purposes.. Thanks all! Btw, what do you think about Organ's libraries? do you recommend Arturia emulations?


----------



## re-peat (Jan 14, 2016)

Mundano said:


> what do you think about Organ's libraries?


Many people's favourite (mine as well): GenuineSoundware's VB3 (its "Jimmy's Stack" preset, for example, is, to my mind, the quickest, most convenient and surprisingly affordable way to get really quite close to the classic Verve/BlueNote organ sound).

_


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 14, 2016)

(B-Aware that the VB-3 is, for Mac, 32 bit only and has may have problems with 10.9 or above, according to their site


----------



## re-peat (Jan 14, 2016)

It could maybe do with an update, yes. But the only problem I'm having with it (and it's a tiny one), is that when you drag the plug-in around on the screen, it's only the plug-in frame which responds immediately while the GUI-pane always seems to need a second or so to decide whether it will follow or not. Fortunately, it invariably decides on the former. (This behaviour is not VB3-specific though, I have it happening with all my 32-bit plugins running in LogicPro 9, 64-bit.)

I wasn't aware it's Mac-only however. That's a pity for the Windows community.

_


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 14, 2016)

Sorry-I meant that it's only 32 bit for Mac. It's available as 64 bit for Windows.


----------



## Johnny4Lonnie (Jan 24, 2016)

Does anybody know of a Freddie Green style rhythm guitar library? I checked out some of the other jazz guitars and they do way more than what I need. Just looking for something that can do that Green style chunking rhythm for big band


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 24, 2016)

There's a good one in Gypsy, but again Gypsy probably does way more than you need.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 26, 2016)

These guys do great libs. 

http://www.ilyaefimov.com/products/bass/fretless-bass.html


----------



## Johnny (Jan 26, 2016)

KEnK said:


> Surprised more people aren't into Trilian
> Curious if anyone finds it to be "over processed" for an acoustic bass.
> 
> I always turn the amp models, compressor, eq, etc off and go from there
> ...


There was an acoustic bass thread many years ago where Trilian was mentioned in great depth. I remember people saying that if you are looking for a bass that has excellent programming, classic tone, and sonic richness? Trilian is the bass for you! You are correct by saying that it is highly over looked. Even Spectrasonics have said that this bass was one of their benchmark achievements, being one of the most difficult instruments that they have ever sampled! I still need to buy it : D


----------



## Mundano (Jan 26, 2016)

Johnny said:


> There was an acoustic bass thread many years ago where Trilian was mentioned in great depth. I remember people saying that if you are looking for a bass that has excellent programming, classic tone, and sonic richness? Trilian is the bass for you! You are correct by saying that it is highly over looked. Even Spectrasonics have said that this bass was one of their benchmark achievements, being one of the most difficult instruments that they have ever sampled! I still need to buy it : D


A question? is this software still sold? because i don't hear any more about it since a while, and new updates or advertising don't appear anymore actualized in forums or tech-sites... kvr, soundonsound, etc...


----------



## Arnel007 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mundano said:


> is this software still sold


Yes it is! Now download option is available.

https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=46

Blessings!!!


----------



## Arnel007 (Jan 26, 2016)

Johnny said:


> I still need to buy it : D


Buy it man, You won't be disappointed!  You'll enjoy it. It's the best in the market! I'm using it for more than 4 years, still enjoying it. I have tried other bass libraries, not the same thing. It's incomparable. 

Blessings!!!


----------



## Johnny (Jan 26, 2016)

Arnel007 said:


> Buy it man, You won't be disappointed!  You'll enjoy it. It's the best in the market! I'm using it for more than 4 years, still enjoying it. I have tried other bass libraries, not the same thing. It's incomparable.
> 
> Blessings!!!


Thanks, great to know! Man I've spent months listening to youtube demos of acoustic basses and I keep reverting back to Trilian. I should have bought it a long time ago. No other bass IMO touches the realism of Trilian's release sampling, slurred notes, short notes- especially in the higher range. This is the first bass that doesn't sound like midi to my ears when I hear someone play a jazz solo on it ; p 
(Waka! Waka!)


----------



## Arnel007 (Jan 26, 2016)

Johnny said:


> Thanks, great to know! Man I've spent months listening to youtube demos of acoustic basses and I keep reverting back to Trilian. I should have bought it a long time ago. No other bass IMO touches the realism of Trilian's release sampling, slurred notes, short notes- especially in the higher range. This is the first bass that doesn't sound like midi to my ears when I hear someone play a jazz solo on it ; p
> (Waka! Waka!)


That's right! And you can trick it to have original bass sounds without loosing the realistic "flavor" of the sound. I make traditional Mexican music for some clients. By tricking Trilian i found the sound of a special bass they have called "Bajo Sexto" (a 12 strings string instrument in 6 double courses). It sounds so natural that they always ask me if i have played the bass with a real Bajo Sexto!  I don't know if Spectrasonic is thinking about making a new bass library, but till now Trilian is just WoooW!!!

Blessings!


----------



## chrisn3901 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mundano said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i thank you in advance for the help. I would like to ask you about this issue:
> 
> ...


http://www.fablesounds.com/

Broadway Big Band is the best. I had the opportunity of demoing their library at The NAAM Show and had never heard of them before. I have sample modeling and I have to say Broadway Big Band has way more articulations and creative control than any other bras, reed, and percussion library when it comes to jazz, funk, salsa, and rnb.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 27, 2016)

chrisn3901 said:


> http://www.fablesounds.com/
> 
> Broadway Big Band is the best. I had the opportunity of demoing their library at The NAAM Show and had never heard of them before. I have sample modeling and I have to say Broadway Big Band has way more articulations and creative control than any other bras, reed, and percussion library when it comes to jazz, funk, salsa, and rnb.


thank you for your post. I have already added this information at the top post, by "bundles".


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 27, 2016)

Check out:
1. Cool Vibes http://www.artvista.net/cool_vibes.html
2. Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 3 http://www.artvista.net/vgp3.html


----------



## brooklynjared (Jan 27, 2016)

Johhny4Lonnie, I'm currently developing one. I started doing it just for myself, but I might release a "lite" version in a month or so.


----------



## Mundano (Jan 27, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> (B-Aware that the VB-3 is, for Mac, 32 bit only and has may have problems with 10.9 or above, according to their site


for mac above 10.9 it may work with SoundRadix's 32 Lives i think...


----------



## Mundano (Jan 27, 2016)

Hans Adamson said:


> Check out:
> 1. Cool Vibes http://www.artvista.net/cool_vibes.html
> 2. Art Vista Virtual Grand Piano 3 http://www.artvista.net/vgp3.html


wow, sounds nice! editing OP....


----------



## rgarber (Jan 28, 2016)

chrisn3901 said:


> http://www.fablesounds.com/
> 
> Broadway Big Band is the best. I had the opportunity of demoing their library at The NAAM Show and had never heard of them before. I have sample modeling and I have to say Broadway Big Band has way more articulations and creative control than any other bras, reed, and percussion library when it comes to jazz, funk, salsa, and rnb.



Besides the Fables demos, can you point me towards demos done by users who used primarily Fable? I got the full BBB too but haven't had a chance to use it. Would like to hear some users who've done jazz pieces with BBB. Thanks!


----------



## Johnny4Lonnie (Jan 28, 2016)

brooklynjared said:


> Johhny4Lonnie, I'm currently developing one. I started doing it just for myself, but I might release a "lite" version in a month or so.



Cool I'd love to hear it. I actually play guitar and do all my own parts. I know his chord voicings and stuff but I just can't capture that sound and get it to sit in the mix.


----------



## musicalweather (Feb 4, 2016)

Mundano: I would certainly add WarpIV to your list for brass. I don't have the library, but the demos sound very impressive! It's one I'm certainly considering for future purchases.


----------



## Mundano (Feb 5, 2016)

musicalweather said:


> Mundano: I would certainly add WarpIV to your list for brass. I don't have the library, but the demos sound very impressive! It's one I'm certainly considering for future purchases.


can you link me pls to it's website to hear some examples? thankyou


----------



## musicalweather (Feb 5, 2016)

There's a music player with demos on each of these pages: http://www.warpivmusic.com/LegendaryTrombone.html and http://www.warpivmusic.com/ScreamingTrumpetPro.html


----------



## Mundano (Feb 8, 2016)

musicalweather said:


> There's a music player with demos on each of these pages: http://www.warpivmusic.com/LegendaryTrombone.html and http://www.warpivmusic.com/ScreamingTrumpetPro.html


ya, impressive demos, i have included Warp IV in the OP


----------



## Piano Pete (Jan 6, 2017)

What are the opinions on Sample Modelings Brass, Saxophones, and Clarinets for Jazz? I currently have EWQL HO Diamond, and while I enjoy it every much, I do not get the impression that the library was focused towards Jazz.  Any thoughts of what other libraries are available? I am still going through the forum's history to check what other libraries exist. I seem to see decent things about Sample Modeling and Chris Hein when it comes to jazz instruments.

Mundano, I do not know if it is purely my connection/computer, but I am unable to access the links in the original post. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lotias (Jan 6, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> What are the opinions on Sample Modelings Brass, Saxophones, and Clarinets for Jazz? I currently have EWQL HO Diamond, and while I enjoy it every much, I do not get the impression that the library was focused towards Jazz.  Any thoughts of what other libraries are available? I am still going through the forum's history to check what other libraries exist. I seem to see decent things about Sample Modeling and Chris Hein when it comes to jazz instruments.
> 
> Mundano, I do not know if it is purely my connection/computer, but I am unable to access the links in the original post.
> 
> Thanks!


I've heard they work great, especially the brass and clarinets. I don't really know why the SampleModeling woodwinds aren't shown in the OP.


----------



## Rob (Jan 7, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> What are the opinions on Sample Modelings Brass, Saxophones, and Clarinets for Jazz? ..
> 
> Thanks!



they work great!
and may I suggest to add Fluffy Audio "My Vibes" to the list? Excellent vibraphone imo...


----------



## Piano Pete (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I am kind of torn over Chris Hein's Horns Bundle and just getting the individual instruments from SM. Im sure the ultimate thing to do would be to blend, especially for Big Band stuff. I guess I have to do some soul searching haha.

I guess the most efficient purchasing plan would be to grab SM's Clarinets and Saxophones and the bundle from Chris Hein. Try to get the best of both worlds. Does someone have a demo of Chris Hein's Trumpet and Trombone that is isolated? The demos on the website mix additional stuff with them, but I am curious how they are as solos.


----------



## cAudio (Jan 7, 2017)

Rob said:


> they work great!
> and may I suggest to add Fluffy Audio "My Vibes" to the list? Excellent vibraphone imo...



Nice demo!


----------



## Mundano (Jan 7, 2017)

Piano Pete said:


> What are the opinions on Sample Modelings Brass, Saxophones, and Clarinets for Jazz? I currently have EWQL HO Diamond, and while I enjoy it every much, I do not get the impression that the library was focused towards Jazz.  Any thoughts of what other libraries are available? I am still going through the forum's history to check what other libraries exist. I seem to see decent things about Sample Modeling and Chris Hein when it comes to jazz instruments.
> 
> Mundano, I do not know if it is purely my connection/computer, but I am unable to access the links in the original post.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for the advice about the links. I will fix it as soon as i get to my computer, now posting with my smartphone. ..


----------



## Mundano (Jan 7, 2017)

Lotias said:


> I've heard they work great, especially the brass and clarinets. I don't really know why the SampleModeling woodwinds aren't shown in the OP.


Thanks for your comment, i will include SM as soon as i get to my PC.


----------



## soundbylaura (Jan 10, 2017)

Any *free *upright basses out there I don't know about?


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 10, 2017)

Not free, but only $15: Adam Monroe Music


----------



## Mundano (Jan 10, 2017)

Lotias said:


> I've heard they work great, especially the brass and clarinets. I don't really know why the SampleModeling woodwinds aren't shown in the OP.


updated


Piano Pete said:


> What are the opinions on Sample Modelings Brass, Saxophones, and Clarinets for Jazz? I currently have EWQL HO Diamond, and while I enjoy it every much, I do not get the impression that the library was focused towards Jazz.  Any thoughts of what other libraries are available? I am still going through the forum's history to check what other libraries exist. I seem to see decent things about Sample Modeling and Chris Hein when it comes to jazz instruments.
> 
> Mundano, I do not know if it is purely my connection/computer, but I am unable to access the links in the original post.
> 
> Thanks!


fixed


----------



## jvsax (Jan 10, 2017)

Sample Modeling trumpet and trombone on "Silesia" and "Red Pepper", played on a WX-5:
http://www.jvsax.com/john-vaillancourt-composer


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 10, 2017)

soundbylaura said:


> Any *free *upright basses out there I don't know about?


Courtesy of @DSmolken 
http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/meatbass

And if you'd like to read more on upright bass options this thread might be a good place to start.
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/upright-bass-preference.57889/


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Nov 9, 2018)

This isn't released yet (november 22sd) but it looks verrry promising for brass. The price is steep though: http://www.orchestraltools.com/glory_days/libraries/glory_days_bigband_horns.php


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 10, 2018)

You should add Premier Sound Factory Drum Tree to the list for Jazz Drums. They've done a fantastic job with several "era" options for drums. This demo is with Acoustic Bass Premier, Drum Tree and Piano in Blue.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 10, 2018)

Here's one with Broadway Big Band Trumpet, Sax, Piano in blue Drumtree and Acoustic Bass Premier.



and this one features Chris Hein Upright Steel, Orange Tree Jazz Drums, Pettinhouse Jazz Guitar.


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 10, 2018)

Here is tune showing Orange Tree Passion Flute with Broadway Big Band horns.


This one is another Broadway Big Band feature with Superior Drummer Jazz Drums and Piano in Blue.


----------

